# Buy Domain and Free Hosting



## mohityadavx (Dec 30, 2011)

Well I intend to buy a ".com" domain and use free hosting with it.
Now I have following questions:-

1) Where can I buy cheapest ".com" domain I had bought one from godaddy for Rs 380 its a deal but I want to buy domain from a non US company (Reason : With SOPA so stringent that website even having some ad which are against will also be removed  thats what I have heard )

2) Where can I get the best free hosting if I want to use my own domain name? ( here also preferably Non Us hosting)

3) I am avoiding US companies but I am not totally against using them so if they are the only one offering the best deal then I shall go for them as my website wont be having something illegal.


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 30, 2011)

If you are OK with .in domain then google has something about it

some google small business web prescence.......forgot
Ill post when I remember.

BTW Indian hosting is the worst.


----------



## mohityadavx (Dec 30, 2011)

Skynaveen said:


> If you are OK with .in domain then google has something about it
> 
> some google small business web prescence.......forgot
> Ill post when I remember.


Well you area talking about Home but I want a *".com" domain only *also Google ask for things like PAN Card etc which I dont have rite now.



> BTW Indian hosting is the worst.


Well that didnt come as a surprise but there should be good free hosting apart from US also like Europe.


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 30, 2011)

Try this 
EuroVPS | VPS Hosting, Linux VPS, Windows VPS, Europe Cloud Hosting

Top 5 Worldwide hosting companies 

1. FatCow Web Hosting

2. Hostgator Web Hosting

3. StartLogic Web Hosting

4. JustHost Web Hosting

5. Web Hosting Pad 


 Top 5 European hosting companies 

1. UK2.net Web Hosting

2. Webhosting.uk

3. Heart Internet Web Hosting

4. 123-reg Web Hosting

5. 1&1's Web Hosting

Top 5 European hosting providers


----------



## mohityadavx (Dec 31, 2011)

Skynaveen said:


> Try this
> EuroVPS | VPS Hosting, Linux VPS, Windows VPS, Europe Cloud Hosting
> 
> Top 5 Worldwide hosting companies
> ...



What about Domain?
Also I want free hosting 

anyone ???


----------



## devx (Dec 31, 2011)

Buddie., thumps-up for godaddy., it provides a lot of., lot of features., if you don't find something better than this then just go for godaddy.com for domain + hosting in a great package.


----------



## pra85 (Feb 12, 2012)

If your site will be static type. then i suggest host it on Google's Blogger , so you won't have to spend anything on hosting at all


----------

